# puppy vomiting and re-eating??



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am new here, so please bear with me 

I have an 18.5 week female Standard Poodle puppy, Millie. She is very healthy, full of energy and growing well. However, about 1-3 times a week she will eat a meal and then vomit it up. (unchewed kibble). She will then re-eat the food. 

Is this normal?

She was eating Eukanuba large breed puppy (what the breeder fed her) when I first noticed this happening. I am currently in the process of switching her to Innova large breed puppy (very, very slowly). This change has not affected the vomiting/re-eating. 

She eats twice daily. (1 cup in the morning, 1 cup in the evening. And a handful before bed if dinner was particularly early). 

I feed her in an "anti-bloat" bowl (the kind with the pillars to slow eating). 

Any advice would be appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

My boy did this some, has since stopped for the most part. Maybe she's just eating and then running around too much, causing her to get an upset tummy. So she throws up, and why let all that good food go to waste??!  Haha, I wouldn't worry about it too much. 
Limit her play time after meals for a bit and see if that helps. Desmond has started eating so slow that this doesn't happen anymore... lol. He still does throw up water if he drinks a lot and then runs around the house, though. This is just my experience with vomiting and re-eating, I hope the more experienced members can give you some more concrete advice.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Totally normal. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy does that once in a while. In fact, he just did it this morning! In the hall outside my condo, ugh. I wouldn't worry about it unless it was happening really frequently. And if it still looks like fairly undigested kibble, I wouldn't worry about them re eating it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

SCORE - if they re-eat it!! LOL - sounds gross but pretty comman. Its even more gross with RAW, bleck! :scared:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

one of the puppies did this last night, and then two OTHER ones ran up and started eating it, then the puppy that threw up started eating it, and growled at the other two 
*SIGH* never a dull moment here:fish:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

hahaha!! i can just picture that happening!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When Vegas will random throw up.. I'll turn around so I wont gag while he eats it.. cleans up the mess for me though!


----------



## cportwine (Jun 14, 2010)

My pup "Sophie" just did that the other day also...Ick... I wouldn't let her kiss me again until I brushed her teeth....lol


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

:dito: all my kids do the same thing,gross but you don't have to clean it up!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Olie said:


> SCORE - if they re-eat it!! LOL


:rofl: 
So true! If they eat it, you don't have to clean it up! It's a win-win situation


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

In the wild dogs (wolves, coyotes) bring food to the pups by eating the prey and then trotting back home and vomiting up the half digested food for the pups. Much easier for the pups tummies to digest already half digested food until their systems mature.

Your pup is just re-living his wild roots.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody! Good to know there is nothing wrong with her!!! =)


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

My first cat used to throw up after every meal because he ate too fast. Then he would clean it up for me. My second and third cats always left theirs for me to clean up. 

And the other day, I had to take a towel away from Teddy after he pulled it out of the dirty clothes pile. I had used it to wipe up his vomit and he was trying to recover some of it. Yuck!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

If they puke i prefer they eat it back up LOL Usually if it's coming out somewhat intact it means they ate to fast- puking and re eating is safer for their tummies. 

however sometimes puking up CAN bec aused by stomachs not handling the food well- and a different brand might help


----------

